# New Procedure - Capsule Endoscopy



## Sug (Jun 13, 2004)

I copied this story from teh Courier Tribune here in Asheboro, NC.Journey to center of small intestineHospital can now travel through body, via capsuleBy Judi BrinegarStaff Writer, The Courier-Tribune--------------------------------------------------------------------------------ASHEBORO - OK, so you go to the doctor because you have a problem. He or she recommends a colonoscopy and sends you off to a gastrointerologist, but the problem may be located further up - possibly in your small intestine.In the past, diagnosing problems in the small intestine have been difficult primarily because its location prohibits a direct view.Now, Randolph Hospital is using cutting-edge technology to examine the small intestine, in the form of a vitamin-sized capsule.Called Capsule Endoscopy, a patient swallows the capsule, which takes two pictures every second as it travels through a patient's digestive system, enabling the physician to examine the three portions (duodenum, jejunum and ileum) of a person's small intestine. The images are then transmitted to a recording device that the patient wears around the waist."Before, the evaluation was done by using a barium X-ray procedure or push endoscopy," said Colette Estes, who is a Registered Nurse at Randolph Hospital. "These tests were only 41 percent accurate. The best bet was to do exploratory surgery." The average adult digestive tract is approximately 30 feet in length. The top 4 feet includes the esophagus and stomach and first portion of the small intestine, called the duodenum. The bottom six feet makes up the colon and rectum. In between, lies 20 feet of small intestine.In 1981, an Israeli physician, Dr. Gavriel Iddan, began development of a video camera that would fit inside a pill to use in diagnosing the area inside the small intestine, and in 2001, the FDA approved the Given Diagnostic Imaging System. This camera is now being used at Randolph Hospital as an easier, more accurate way to detect problems such as Crohn's Disease, Celiac disease and other absorption disorders, benign and malignant tumors of the small intestine, vascular disorders and medication-related small bowel injury."This procedure is 73 percent accurate," Estes said. "And it's not as expensive as the other procedures."The capsule weighs only a fraction of an ounce and contains a color video camera and wireless radio frequency transmitter, four LED lights and enough battery power to take 50,000 color images during an 8-hour journey through the digestive tract. It is made of specially sealed biocompatible material that is resistant to stomach acid and powerful digestive enzymes. Maggie West, a Registered Nurse in surgical services at Randolph Hospital, recently had the procedure done."It was done as an outpatient procedure," she said. "I swallowed the pill and then went to the zoo and walked around. I came back to the hospital and had the monitor removed. You can get your results as soon as the images are read."West said that the capsule is very smooth, enabling it to slid down the throat with just a sip of water. After its work is complete, the capsule is expelled with the next bowel movement. A patient does not need to retrieve and return the capsule to the physician. It is completely disposable.Aside from the ease of using this procedure, the main benefit of capsule endoscopy is identifying a problem that could not previously be diagnosed. "We have had the equipment about 6-8 weeks and done four capsule endoscopys in the last month," Estes added. "We received good images as a result of using this procedure."END OF STORY_____________________________________________Has anybody had this done?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

No, but i hope i had.Rare test,no done everywhere.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I first saw this about three months ago on a TV programme. The presenter of the show voluteered. It looked painless and very easy to do. When I mentioned this to my doctor she said she hasn't heard of it!! Probably will be a few years in the UK before we are automatically offered it. Until then, we have to put up with colonoscopies, sigmoidoscopies, barium enemas etc.,


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

I had it done a few months ago. It showed that everything is normal, just like the other tests. It is a very easy test to go through. The only prep is that you can't eat after midnight the night before and all you do is swallow a pill and wear this belt around for a few hours. Its pretty big and stupid looking so make sure its a day your off from work. For more info on the test goto the capsule endoscopies website at http://www.givenimaging.com


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

Also, I should add, pretty much every insurance company now fully covers this test. It is FDA approved as a first line test for abdominal pain and other stomach conditions.


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

I asked recently for this test instead of a colonoscopy and was told that it is only done in London in the UK


----------



## Sug (Jun 13, 2004)

The article says a lady her in Randolph county had it done.


----------



## nonnytom (Aug 17, 2003)

I had the test done in January 2004. Completely covered by my insurance policy. Of all the tests I have had, this was by far the easiest on the body.


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wish, it was offered in my area, however, the test is very expensive and often not offered at numerous facilities due to not having the equipment. I live in Maryland...and I was told at J. Hopkins that this test is not available. I get scoped the "old fashioned" way next Weds.Lizzie


----------



## keifercat (Sep 16, 2004)

I had this done a few weeks ago, and it was painless like everyone here says. I also had an upper endoscopy done on the same day (pretty much because that was the only way my insurance would cover the capsule test), and that sucked pretty bad. But swallowing the pill was no biggie. One thing though, the article about it here says that it is 77% accurate and i have read that it is only 55% accurate. Better than nothing, but for me it came out normal like everything else i have had done. Now i am left with a IBS diagnosis that i don't believe is accurate. Just had a pelvic ultrasound last week-find out about that one tomorrow.


----------

